# 2015 GA DNR Turkey Harvest Card Survey



## BBond (Feb 5, 2015)

Hello-

I'm getting things together again to send out this year's harvest cards by early March if not by the end of February.

I also recorded who sent in multiple cards last year so hopefully each of those cooperators will get 3 cards from the get go.

If you have not participated in the past and would like to this turkey season then please just PM me your name and address and I will add you to the database of annual cooperators for this survey.

To those who are cooperators, thank you for your assistance with this.  This survey would not work without your help.

Thanks
BBond


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Feb 5, 2015)

PM sent.


----------



## Offroadtek (Feb 5, 2015)

Thanks for the heads up. I'll start watching the mail for it. I'll try to keep mine in better condition this year. I thought that vest pocket was waterproof.


----------



## BBond (Feb 5, 2015)

01Foreman400 said:


> PM sent.



Thanks


----------



## Wayne D Davis (Feb 5, 2015)

PM sent


----------



## BBond (Feb 6, 2015)

Wayne D Davis said:


> PM sent



I did not get a PM.  Don't know what happened.
Thanks


----------



## BBond (Feb 6, 2015)

Everyone,

Please do not get this survey mixed up with the one "TheTurkeySlayer" is conducting for some college credit. Help him out too. 

But don't forget that the DNR survey has been done annually since 1979 and is an important annual turkey survey for the DNR.

Just didn't want someone signing up for one survey when they thought they were signing up for the other survey.

Hey just sign up for both.  A win-win.

Thanks
BBond


----------



## QuackAttack101 (Feb 6, 2015)

PM Sent


----------



## BBond (Feb 6, 2015)

QuackAttack101 said:


> PM Sent



Thanks
BBond


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Feb 6, 2015)

Will this be reoccurring year after year or will we need to volunteer again?


----------



## BBond (Feb 6, 2015)

01Foreman400 said:


> Will this be reoccurring year after year or will we need to volunteer again?



Once you are on the list you will get a card every year.
Thanks
BBond


----------



## UGATurkey (Feb 6, 2015)

PM sent


----------



## mossyoakpro (Feb 8, 2015)

Great idea to send more than 1 card....I have been making copies for years now.  Being in business for yourself definitely has it's advantages 

Thanks!!


----------



## BBond (Feb 9, 2015)

Thanks for the new cooperators.  I believe I've added 9 new people so far this year.
BBond


----------



## Wayne D Davis (Feb 9, 2015)

BBond said:


> I did not get a PM.  Don't know what happened.
> Thanks



Re-sent name and address...

Thanks


----------



## QuackAddict (Feb 9, 2015)

PM sent. Thanks!


----------



## BBond (Feb 9, 2015)

Thanks


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Feb 9, 2015)

BBond said:


> Once you are on the list you will get a card every year.
> Thanks
> BBond



Thanks!


----------



## applejuice (Feb 9, 2015)

Pm sent


----------



## elfiii (Feb 9, 2015)

BBond said:


> Once you are on the list you will get a card every year.
> Thanks
> BBond



I'm ready for mine now. That means the season starts soon.


----------



## BBond (Feb 10, 2015)

Thanks everyone


----------



## mose (Feb 10, 2015)

Let me know if my PM didn't go through.


----------



## BBond (Feb 10, 2015)

mose said:


> Let me know if my PM didn't go through.


Got it, thanks.


----------



## BBond (Mar 4, 2015)

Harvest cards were mailed today.  

Thanks to anyone who is participating and good luck.

BBond


----------



## BBond (Mar 5, 2015)

joebagby said:


> joe bagby 5640 Radford road  flowery branch Ga. 30542



Thanks, I'll send a card to you. BBond


----------



## Wayne D Davis (Mar 7, 2015)

I received my card today and looking forward to filling in info. 
Ready for the opener !


----------



## whitetailfreak (Mar 8, 2015)

Received mine Yesterday.


----------



## kiltman (Mar 8, 2015)

Got mine!


----------



## Cedarridge Tomcat (Mar 10, 2015)

Thanks Bobby, got mine yesterday, and I hope this year is better than last!!


----------



## Atlanta Dawg (Mar 10, 2015)

Received my card-based upon what I am seeing while working around the property it will be my failure to hunt properly to not be able to knock out the 3 Gobblers Allocated !!!!  They are in abundance !!!


----------



## caldwd1 (Mar 12, 2015)

PM sent.


----------



## jlt4800 (Mar 13, 2015)

PM sent


----------



## Timber1 (Mar 13, 2015)

Already filled mine out. Gonna kill a bird March 24, April 4, April 17.


----------



## Randy (Mar 13, 2015)

Got mine.  Just hope I have time to fill it completely .


----------



## BBond (Mar 13, 2015)

Timber1 said:


> Already filled mine out. Gonna kill a bird March 24, April 4, April 17.



Wow that's pretty cool.  Let me know if your ESP actually works.


----------



## Wayne D Davis (Mar 13, 2015)

I received my survey card.....come on 21st!!!


----------



## albrown100 (Mar 14, 2015)

Got Mine !!! Thanks next weekend cant get here fast enough !!


----------



## Timber1 (Mar 16, 2015)

BBond said:


> Wow that's pretty cool.  Let me know if your ESP actually works.


I used a number 2 pencil just in case.


----------



## BBond (May 11, 2015)

Everyone who participated please do not forget to send in your cards after Friday the 15th.
Thanks for the help,
BBond


----------



## rhbama3 (May 23, 2015)

Bump reminder for the fellow survey participants. 
It sure was nice to send back a card with 2 gobblers killed this year. Last year was nothing but goose eggs.


----------



## Atlanta Dawg (May 26, 2015)

Alabama has already sent out the results of their survey-where is the one from Georgia ?


----------



## fredw (May 26, 2015)

Atlanta Dawg said:


> Alabama has already sent out the results of their survey-where is the one from Georgia ?



Perhaps the fact that the Alabama season closed two weeks before Georgia might have something to do with it?


----------



## Atlanta Dawg (May 26, 2015)

fredw said:


> Perhaps the fact that the Alabama season closed two weeks before Georgia might have something to do with it?



Could be - !!


----------



## rhbama3 (May 26, 2015)

Atlanta Dawg said:


> Alabama has already sent out the results of their survey-where is the one from Georgia ?



Participants have till Aug. 1st to return their cards if i remember correctly.


----------



## BBond (Jun 1, 2015)

Yep that is correct.


----------



## Gut_Pile (Jun 1, 2015)

Are the results of these cards ever posted anywhere?


----------



## BBond (Jun 4, 2015)

On the WRD website:  

http://www.georgiawildlife.com/node/585

It needs to be updated.  It is missing last year's report.

This year's report will not be finished until September.

**Update-2014 has now been added to website.


----------



## BBond (Jun 4, 2015)

Guys after reviewing the number of hunters and effort made per county of the last 3 years there are some counties where I could really use some more cooperators.

If anyone hunts or knows someone who hunts in these counties and would like to participate please PM me.

Counties need more help in: Atkinson, Bacon, Banks, Berrien, Charlton, Clinch, Coffee, Crisp, Early, Echols, Evans, Franklin, Glascock, Hart, Jeff Davis, Lanier, Lincoln, McIntosh, Mitchell, Quitman, Stewart, Telfair, Tift, Toombs & Turner


----------



## Gaswamp (Jun 4, 2015)

BBond said:


> Guys after reviewing the number of hunters and effort made per county of the last 3 years there are some counties where I could really use some more cooperators.
> 
> If anyone hunts or knows someone who hunts in these counties and would like to participate please PM me.
> 
> Counties need moe help in: Atkinson, Bacon, Banks, Berrien, Charlton, Clinch, Coffee, Crisp, Early, Echols, Evans, Franklin, Glascock, Hart, Jeff Davis, Lanier, Lincoln, McIntosh, Mitchell, Quitman, Stewart, Telfair, Tift, Toombs & Turner



Thought I had Crisp county covered.  Ideally, what is the minimum number of cooperators you like to have in a county?


----------



## BBond (Jun 4, 2015)

Gaswamp said:


> Thought I had Crisp county covered.  Ideally, what is the minimum number of cooperators you like to have in a county?



Yeah you do.

I hate to base all the data off of one person.  Ideally would like 3 if at all possible.  But two would be better than what some of those counties have.

Also, some of those counties may have more than 1 cooperator but have very few hunting trips over the 3 years.

Thanks


----------



## Gut_Pile (Jun 4, 2015)

BBond said:


> On the WRD website:
> 
> http://www.georgiawildlife.com/node/585
> 
> ...




Thanks.

PM Sent


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jun 7, 2015)

Mailed mine yesterday.


----------



## BBond (Aug 31, 2015)

Finally....

523 cooperators helped out and entered 5,625 lines of data.

Here ya go

http://www.georgiawildlife.com/sites/default/files/uploads/wildlife/hunting/pdf/hunter_resources/LongRange%20TKY%20Report%202015-web.pdf


----------



## Gut_Pile (Aug 31, 2015)

Very interesting stuff. I find it interesting that there was more gobbling in the Ridge and Valley, and Blue Ridge region early in the season than any other region. But, that harvest was not higher there until late April.

I'm assuming these gobbles are the birds still grouped together and they are starting to display some dominance and getting ready for spring.  This causes some peak gobbling activity we miss in the other parts of the state due to season not being in yet and less people in the woods.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 31, 2015)

Thanks for sharing, Mr. Bond!
Impressive work and much appreciated.


----------



## Gaswamp (May 20, 2016)

don't forget to mail your card back in.


----------



## whitetailfreak (May 20, 2016)

Dropped mine in the mail on Monday


----------



## fredw (May 20, 2016)

Mine went in the mail on Wednesday.


----------



## tonyrittenhouse (May 21, 2016)

mailed mine Thursday. I had several days with no gobbling or turkeys sighted this year.


----------

